# bootlooping after flashing HON3Y[S]CR3AM for Kin3tix .901



## Snowman1771 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm fairly new to rooting but I've found my way after bricking my Xoom and Bionic multiple times. Anyway, I was running Hon3y Scr3am and Kin3tix, wanted to try Eclipse. Didn't like it, Had made a backup of Kin3tix in clockwork, flashed that and got a bootloop. Re-wiped it and manually flashed everything and it worked except it brought back the weird Bionic thing of hiding apps and saying they aren't installed on your phone. Got sick of that, Re-flashed everything again and now when I flash Hon3y Scr3am it just bootloops. I've tried it three times, Tried to flash V3nom last night and it bootlooped to. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure if its an issue when theming but the themebmay be for 593 or 886 or whatever kinetic was and running the 901 is causing issues

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds to me you need to be wiping cache/dalvic cache/Data Wipes


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with Carlton, but if all else fails you always the trusty FXZ back to 893 stock and move forward from there. Of course then run ROTA893, apply 901 update from stock recovery, then bootstrap that bitch, cwm in your kin3tix (Fresh copy of the 901 version, no backup for safety measures), then HoneyScream it up, then bam your golden once again.


----------

